# Ming's 29 Gallon Pics



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice growth, ming!

I particularly like your vals. Usually they send out long runners. Did you have to do a bit of replanting ?


----------



## BobbyDrake (Jan 17, 2004)

What are those plants in the foreground? A bunch of small crypts?


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

For the italian vals, I basically made sure the runners pointed back inwards so they didn't spread across the whole tank. The runners usually keep going in 1 direction unless you turn it. 
As for those foreground plants on the left, those are actually small java ferns that I pulled from my mother plant in my 10 gallon


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great. I especially like the vals.

Tony


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks, the only thing I've been trying to get are A. reineckii 
They look really nice and I want some more redness
maybe someone has some for me :wink:


----------



## zantha (Mar 18, 2004)

Very Nice :lol:


----------



## AussieTanker (Dec 13, 2003)

great tank ming .... the only light that you have over it is one 55w pc ?.... do you use the hagen nutrafin co2 system with the plastic container and ladder in this tank ... what mix proportions of sugar yeast water do you use in it ?

your plants look so lush and green ....

very nice

regards

aussietanker


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, there is only 1x55W PC bulb in this tank and no, The CO2 I have is only in my 10 gallon tank. I use flourish excel in this 29 gallon tank for carbon. Also dosing the regular things like NO3 10ppm and PO4 at about .3ppm, and dosing potassium at double the amount I dose NO3 and iron about 2-3ml/week. 12-14hr photosynthesis period


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Picture above dated June 16. This is when I started the DIY CO2 as you can see on the background ladder. 









Dated today June 28. Look at that huge background center improvement in a mere 12 days!


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow, ming, that's looking great! roud: 

You can tell from my 29g that I'm partial to the jungle look too. :icon_bigg


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah, But I'm thinking about removing the water sprite because its just taking over.
Just dunno what I would put to fill up the gap yet


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I am REALLY liking your tank..... if I thought I could steal it, I would! 
Amazing growth, excellent job.

--cich


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

WOW :eek5: 

Seeing the growth in those last two pics might just force me to start running a co2 system.

Tank looks awesome.roud: 



> Yeah, But I'm thinking about removing the water sprite because its just taking over. Just dunno what I would put to fill up the gap yet


That's a tough call. That plant looks great in there. It is shading the front-right corner though. Don't want to just hack it back?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Looking good Ming!


----------



## Cipla (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, that tank really got a nice feel to it!

Keep up the good work


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Heres a new update on the tank, I removed that water sprite, but I left a few baby sprites floating on the top just in case I want it back. In its place is some rotala macranda(it grows so fast!!) and some e. stella behind it which replaced the sunset hydro
I'm thinking I should have reversed the order with the macranda behind the stella. 
I also got rid of the vals, and tried planting the ludwigea there and cut and replanted the red temples in its place. Now I have 5 stems of red temple and hopefully even more soon.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Heres another pic after I trimmed that rotala walchii(sp?) and macranda.
E. Stella is starting to grow fast


----------



## ColinAnderson (Jun 25, 2004)

Look beautiful, Ming. I'm really trying to get that "organized jungle" look in my own tank, but you beat me to it long ago.


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, this tank is coming along very nicely!


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Heres just a quick update on my tank
taken 8/27/04
Those stem plants grow so fast, I'm getting lazy to cut them...


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

i like the tank overgrown like this in think the fish do to
just dont add any livebearing fish or your be over run


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow, I was playing around with my camera, and I discovered the exposure and lighting settings. I played around with it and it now shows the reds a lot more!


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow thats nice. I think im going to plant my 10g tank before I plant my 55g so I can get some experiance.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

very nice, is that dwarf hairgrass growing on the foreground on the right? Its spread pretty good


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Yup, thats dwarf hairgrass. Took like 7 months to grow that thick. I started with 1 pot which I broke to about 5 pieces


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

wow thats a long time!! I hope mine dont take that long to grow like that


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice tank!

Are you only running 55 watts on it?

With the co2 ladder, whats the bpm count? 

Im really impressed...i hope to see more pictures.

Marc


----------



## Kimbo (Oct 30, 2004)

that tank looks absolutely awesome!!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks great Ming, what a transformation. I always had a hard time with dwarf hair grass. Great job.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The dwarf hairgrass takes awhile to settle down, but once it does, it grows in pretty fast. I started out w/a single bunch of that stuff a couple of months ago and I think it's finally begun to take off (probably sooner if I didn't dig it up and replant; done so twice already).


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Wow, what a nice tank this has become!


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Heres an update on my tank








On Dec 9, I decided to rampage on my tank. I decided I dont like stem plants too much. And I wanted the driftwood with bolbitis and lace java ferns on the right side instead. Basically everything got torn out and moved about









Heres the update on the growth, mainly hairgrass growth on Dec 13
You can see I still need to work on the left side which I'm not sure what to do yet.
I'm thinking about clearing it out for more hairgrass as well to have a nice surrounding of hairgrass. What do you guys think?


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

I like that idea Ming -- clearing out the left foreground and letting it fill in with hairgrass. It's looking really good!

Who's that top center in the first pic? At first I thought it was a betta, but the markings on the tail are throwing me. Some sort of killifish?


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Its australe killifish that I tested with my cherry shrimp for that whole 10 seconds LOL
You have the same fish don't you?


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, I do, but mine are orange. Yours looks like a red betta! Is that colour accurate?

I was really hoping I could move my australes in with my shrimp. Dang. I might have to set up my 6g again over the holidays. :icon_conf 

Crap.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Yup, my color is accurate
Heres a close up on it


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Very pretty. I was seeing quite a few killies around town a couple years ago, but now I hardly ever see them. I'll try to take some pics of mine later -- I've got a spotless orange male & female, and a spotted female.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

australe killifish are my favorite killis! I wish I could keep some...maybe one day when I build or buy a RO unit, i'll have a pair!


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Last pic update this tank will probably get. The tank seems pretty stable and probably wont be changed much for a very long time. That and it'll be in a position I can't take pics of anymore because my new salt water tank will be in the way. :icon_bigg 
Its almost bare on the very foreground of the pic because its my tiny plantlets of HC


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice Ming!

I like it very much! Everything is healthy and green. Wonderful job!

Mike


----------



## rubenstein (Mar 8, 2005)

*cooL!*

I can't believe how many times you have changed the tank and still achieved so much growth each time! Good for you! roud: roud: roud:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks good, I knew I should of plant dwarf hairgrass in small portions!


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Heres an update:
























Things pretty much look the same, but I got new fishes 
I recently moved the tank from my bedroom to the living room and can finally see the whole tank again. I also noticed the hairgrass receded on the right side. I thinned out some of that bolbitis some more and attempted to move it back a bit more so the hairgrass can get more light and regrow. Not too much else I can do to this tank because everything is basically on 2 pieces of wood.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks good is that java fern lace in the middle?


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Yup, it goes all around the bolbitis plant from center to right wall, or left wall from the tanks perspective.


----------



## Luigi (Oct 6, 2005)

*WOW! WOW! & WHOA!*

Freakin crazy! You're tank has undergone so many changes, and every single time, a month after a particular change, you get an amazing looking tank! This tank and its many faces is frankly one of the best tanks I've seen. Any new updates, or should I say "face lifts" to the tank? 

Un-Freakin-believable! You're skills are some to be envious of! :tongue:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW!! Thats a very cool tank you got there!!


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Coral Keeper said:


> WOW!! Thats a very cool tank you got there!!


And im sure it has changed much in the past 2 years since this was posted


----------

